# Headcannons for your villagers



## LaparaLaela (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you guys make up stories that go along with your villager's lives? If so what are they. Also if you're into homestuck do you headcannon them in certain quadrants with each other and which ones? (If you're not a homestuck just which ones do you ship?)


Astrid decided to move to a house on the cliff in a quiet little town with her little boy, Joey, so that he wouldn't have to grow up in the middle of the city. Sometimes her motherly-ness extends to the other villagers.

Kitty was a singer with KK Slider until things went sour between her and him. Now she spends her time gardening, playing the violin, and generally enjoying life.

I think Hazel is genderqueer. Usually goes by she/her but occasionally he/him (my in-game explanation of the wrongly translated dialog)

Also for the homestucks out there: two of my forever villagers: Hazel and Keaton, are so completely in diamonds together it's adorable. This is a low quality image but I managed to catch Hazel and Keaton sitting together on the bench and Keaton napping. 


I could get super into the romantic politics of my town but I don't want to weird anyone out so I'm just going to stick with that.


----------



## Cold~ (Nov 21, 2014)

When I first started my town, I had two female Kangaroos, Sylvia and Kitt, so I started the headcanon that they are actually cousins, but then Kitt left :/

Also, as far as "romantic" headcanons go, I tought for a while that Stinky (the wrestler cat, actually my favourite villager), was in a relationship with Purrl (an uchi cat), since everyone in the village was talking behind their backs, and he usually gifted her his old furniture, wich I tought was kind of cute 
But then Purrl left too


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 21, 2014)

When Angus moved in, I thought he was a retired bull that was used for bull riding


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 21, 2014)

Did you know you don't have to take a picture of your screen to take pictures of your game? I know some people don't, so please don't take my question the wrong way, I'm just asking in case you need help.

I don't really ship anyone or have many headcanons, other than what going on what my villagers tell me about the others. I'll try to go through the pictures I take of my game and remember some to post about here.


----------



## LaparaLaela (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, I know I don't have to take a picture of my screen, but my sd card is full and my current computer doesn't have a slot for it so I can't empty it right now.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 22, 2014)

I ship Daisy and Walker in my town. Rosie also seems to like Bob. My headcannon is that Kiki and Walker grew up like brother and sister since they live so close to each other.


----------



## maarowak (Nov 22, 2014)

LaparaLaela said:


> Yeah, I know I don't have to take a picture of my screen, but my sd card is full and my current computer doesn't have a slot for it so I can't empty it right now.



you can use miiverse! a bit slower but the image quality seems to be sightly nicer?

also omg yes, headcannons in ac is what i live for

and about pairings: o'hare x fauna is my favourite, but i do have others ;_;<3

edit: okay so today was o'hare's bday in my town and GUESS WHO WAS THERE TOO
YES
FAUNA
and they talk about each other all the times and aaaaah bbys ;_;


----------



## oranje (Nov 25, 2014)

In my head canon, Tiffany is a retired burlesque dancer from a big city that decided to live in the countryside, hence her tights and city-themed house. Cranston is a social worker that helps kids (since he has a baby-themed room). Kitt is a single mom and a piano teacher. Jacques is a rival DJ to K.K Slider and is best friends with Pascal. Paula is the local hippy and drug dealer. Fuschia is the lead singer of a female punk band (similar to the Runaways). Eugene is a wanna-be greaser that never has been admitted to his dream greaser gang. He also sounds like Johnny Bravo and gets guitar lessons from Fuschia. Frobert is secretly super buff and won all sorts of body-building awards but never reveals it to anyone.


----------



## kml64 (Nov 26, 2014)

Marshal and Static are possible brothers, and after Marshal heard about Motoyo from his letters, came to move here. Cobb is probably a retired teacher of sorts (he reminds me of one), and Tutu was once a famous ballerina, hence hence her name, but lost her fame once Pinky got in the spotlight. Skye worked at the post office because of that catchphrase 'Airmail'.  I thought those up on the spot, so they probably suck, but it was fun to make them up xD


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 26, 2014)

Heh. In my Wild World town so long ago, Rocco seemed to be dating like every female in town, with a particular like for Melba (I can't blame him, lol). Wolfgang had a romance for me in my old NL town. Ken has some... issues? Like one time he asked me if his or Wolfgang's hair was cooler and I'm sitting here like, "I'm the only one with hair here..."
Henry once asked Mallary to dance with him this random night. So they did. It's was interesting. Guess they have something for each other or they're just close buds.
Rodney picks up chicks like they're bags of marshmallows

A thing I did between my WW town and my old NL town: a lot of my starting villagers were ones I'd had in WW, so I kinda got the idea that they moved along with me to the new game. They just missed me that much XD


----------



## unintentional (Nov 26, 2014)

LaparaLaela said:


> Do you guys make up stories that go along with your villager's lives? If so what are they. Also if you're into homestuck do you headcannon them in certain quadrants with each other and which ones? (If you're not a homestuck just which ones do you ship?)



Flushed-  I really like the idea of having Peck and Stitches in the Matespritships quadrant (Before nibbles and drake moved, they were in this quadrant.)  I also like the idea of having Marshal and Nibbles together, but as mentioned, Nibbles moved :c
Pale- Marshal and Klaus (for no other reason than them both being smug, I could see them passing around some pickup lines for each other to use and being mega-super-best friends.) and Coco and Apollo (I... I don't have an explanation.)
Ashen- Nan, Apollo, and Coco.  I toy with the idea of having Nan and Coco hating each other (not the point of being black with each other, but close.) and having Apollo be the one to try and keep peace (I love the idea of having cranky villagers be the nicer ones when it comes to trying to keep peace.)
Caliginous-  I don't really have one for this one, to be honest. The only villagers I see not getting along would be Coco and Nan.



Spoiler



Is Homestuck over? I haven't checked it out in a while.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Nov 26, 2014)

Cold~ said:


> Also, as far as "romantic" headcanons go, I tought for a while that Stinky (the wrestler cat, actually my favourite villager), was in a relationship with Purrl (an uchi cat), since everyone in the village was talking behind their backs, and he usually gifted her his old furniture, wich I tought was kind of cute
> But then Purrl left too


Purrl is snooty.. But d'aaaw c:


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 11, 2014)

This is all based on actual things that have happened in my town.

Back when I had Bam and Lopez they always seemed to have a secret thing going on. They'd visit each other's houses and once when I caught them Lopez was all "Don't tell anyone Bam was here Ok?" Bam once questioned Lopez on why he's so obsessed with getting a girl to fall in love with him, adding that it's more fun to hang out with just guys, then Lopez was startled by my character's arrival so if I had to wager a guess I'd say that Lopez is in the closet while Bam was either more relaxed about it or just oblivious.

Whitney and Beau didn't always get along in my town. I don't know what their beef was but Whitney would occasionally say something vaguely mean, like how I shouldn't share my couch with him? Something like that, she said the same thing about Bam though when he was still in my town. Sometimes I get the impression that she has a prejudice against deer for some reason, maybe it's a wolf thing lol (too bad for her I have this weird luck with deer, I swear almost every time one moves out another moves in, I haven't had less than three deer in forever), but recently Whitney and Beau started warming up to each other. Whitney started saying nice things about Beau and I found her visiting his house once and Beau had me deliver a present to her and she said something about how it seems Beau is trying to put something behind them so this wasn't just my imagination. I'd hate to say it but evidence seems to imply she may be tsundre for Beau, but she sent my mayor character a chocolate heart for Valentine's Day so I guess Beau is my character's rival? That doesn't sound right but the evidence seems pretty clear now that I typed it all out.

When Rory first moved into my town he destroyed some cedar trees that I had planted special so I had a bit of a dislike of him right off the bat but then he got worse. You know how sometimes villagers will share their clothes with each other and it can be a bit annoying because maybe Sterling doesn't look as good in the corseted shirt Whitney was wearing? Normally it's easy enough to laugh off and fix because it's so rare but Rory somehow managed to spread his stupid periwinkle tee to four different villagers in just a few days, he's like some kind of cult leader who tried to take over the town and make them all conform to one stupid shirt. The day he was in boxes I coincidentally met someone who was making an all-lion town and Rory was one of the last three lions he needed (I almost would have preferred to condemn Rory to the void rather than let him continue to spread his evil but the guy actually wanted him so I decided to be nice and give Rory to him). I do not know what happened to Rory after that but I assume his conformist ways are much better suited to a town focused on a single species, but hopefully that will be the last time The Cult of the Periwinkle Tee appears in my town (or at least it will be when he gets out of my main street, he is my arch-nemesis in animal crossing and seeing him there just drives me nuts).

On a less detailed note, Knox and Sterling are best friends, and possibly each other's only friends seeing as how no other villager attended either of their birthday parties but they seemed happy enough to have just the two of them dancing. As far as I'm concerned this is perfect, my head-cannon is that they're rivals by day and friend by knight (ba-dum-tish). I may be stretching a little here, they haven't really been around long enough for anything particularly notable to happen between them besides going to each other's birthday parties but I've got my eye on those two.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 11, 2014)

I have Pashmina and O'Hare living right next to each other, with Knox on the same side of town... the story I kinda made based on how they interact is that Pashmina and O'Hare came from really rough city lives, where O'Hare had a gambling addiction (I've always thought that for like no apparent reason, its the hat) and Pashmina.... saw and did some things (Corset dress...?) Anyway, they ran in similar circles in said city and knew each other and the bad things each did, but weren't particularly close. Then they both moved away to try to start clean and anew, but then they ran into each other and worse are neighbors. However, they all like fawn over me, other villagers, and the town... like compliments on compliments, so they are battling their haunting pasts that are literally staring back at each one, but are so happy in town that they won't leave. Knox was a casual bystander cop in that city too, but let them slide a bunch of times... while pashmina and O'hare don't remember him, he moved in after to keep tabs on them since he was so emotionally invested in hoping to see them have better lives as he saw the good in them all along... hence is like traveling themed house

Meanwhile, me, Tangy, and Flurry find all this embarrassment and awkwardness hilarious and comment about it... while flurry secretly wants to be more bad-ass and wants to be their friend...

Also Julian and Pango are off being drugged up and in love, seriously their weird as crap...

And Erik and Pierce (a retired flying athlete) are best buds which causes hilarity since one is hyperactive and the other wants to sit and eat...

hopefully the others will give me some better back stories or head-cannons? I think i got what that means?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and timbra moved in right as I was putting in a lighthouse, like I tried a zillion times to move her house in plot reset, but she always came back to right next to where the lighthouse went a day before... so she had to downsize when her significant other died in a boating accident and now serves our new lighthouse in order to keep others from losing their loved ones... and she doesn't get into politics of everyone else, cause she spends all her time tending the lighthouse


----------



## biker (Dec 17, 2014)

Not exactly a headcanon, but few days after I started my game, and the villagers were all starting to move in, Keaton moved his house EXACTLY next to time. I thought that was very cute from him since my town was almost empty and he decided to choose a spot glued to mine. I have him since the beginning and in my head we're like childhood friends. I'll never let him go.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

When Daisy was in my town, there was a weird love triangle thing going on between her, Mira and Whitney. I'd always catch them with each other and Mira and Whitney would always gossip about how awesome they thought she was. Whenever they'd deliver a package to her the'd ask me to keep it a secret. XD
Whitney really hates Mira now, and I like to think it's because of the Daisy incident.

Bianca and Rudy are also really cute although idk if I ship them or just want to keep them friends. <3

If I liked my smug I'd probably have a lot more stories since that seems to be where most of these stories arise from, but I prefer to avoid him. .-.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 17, 2014)

Merengue gets up early in the morning to put whipped cream and strawberries on her face. It's wasteful, sure, but it's the closest thing to a horn she'll ever have. But she also can just have berries and cream for dessert every single night.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

I just had to have Carmen and O'Hare in the same town. Why? I think they're perfect for each other. Mitzi and Bob, too.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Punchy and Rooney are pretty much buds in my town.

They always seem to hang out together a lot and before Tom showed up, Punchy was practically everywhere with Rooney.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 19, 2014)

Blaire is a skunk who pretends to be snooty as an excuse to put on five elephants of perfume.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Merengue gets up early in the morning to put whipped cream and strawberries on her face. It's wasteful, sure, but it's the closest thing to a horn she'll ever have. But she also can just have berries and cream for dessert every single night.



i never really thought of that... if her horn is berries and cream... where is her real horn? poaching incident? awww i feel bad for her now


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Blaire is a skunk who pretends to be snooty as an excuse to put on five elephants of perfume.



No wonder she looks nothing like a snooty.


----------



## Baumren (Dec 20, 2014)

toadsworthy said:


> i never really thought of that... if her horn is berries and cream... where is her real horn? poaching incident? awww i feel bad for her now



That's exactly why I used to be kinda creeped out by Penelope, before I fully got used to the game's aesthetic.... now I just kind of accept it. Her ears are also a bow, Tangy is a cat AND a tangerine, and Merengue has a strawberry shaped horn...


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 20, 2014)

Baumren said:


> That's exactly why I used to be kinda creeped out by Penelope, before I fully got used to the game's aesthetic.... now I just kind of accept it. Her ears are also a bow, Tangy is a cat AND a tangerine, and Merengue has a strawberry shaped horn...



maybe that's why she is a tame, normal rhino and a chef.... so she won't be poached anymore and can hide her embarrassing wound. Poor merengue! I kinda want her in my town now


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

I have no idea why.

But I always imagine Moe and Tom as brothers or something, they're appearances are nearly identical and both of them talk about one another a lot.


----------



## boujee (Dec 21, 2014)

I see all cranky types as tsunderes or some sort of Karkat. (⌯꒪͒ ૢ࿄ ૢ꒪͒)	
Preferably Static. He's just as short and adorable.


----------



## Phosphorylation (Dec 21, 2014)

At one point in my town, Lobo the cranky wolf was going though a phase where he constantly talked about Frita the uchi sheep.  He said he wanted to get to know her better, but was too shy.  He would talk to me about how nice she seemed, and at one point, he even copied her catchphrase.

I like to think Lobo had a crush on Frita but was too scared to tell her.  In many fairytales, wolves and sheep DO NOT get along, and the wolf usually ends up eating the sheep (such as in The Little Boy Who Cried Wolf, for example.  Wolves ate the sheep in the end.)  Because of this social view on wolf/sheep relationships, Lobo feels the other villagers will judge him for loving her, and will think he's after more than just a relationship.  So he stays silent, loving Frita from afar, never letting anyone other than my character know his true feelings for her.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 21, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> No wonder she looks nothing like a snooty.



Then explain Robin.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> Then explain Robin.


Robin's a dude in disguise.


----------



## Cudon (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not the biggest fan of shipping villagers but giving them backgrounds and such makes them so much more likeable.

I like to think Frita is an experiment gone wrong by Egbert the scientist who lives next to her c: How the hell did Egbert make a sheep into a burger though?

Monique and Tiffany are similar so I guess theyre bestfriends? 

Monique and Kyle have a thing since they're kinda similar colored and Kyle is really smug and it fits. 

Egbert is friendzoned by Monique, again their colors kinda fit? And he seems like a cute doof.

Lucky and Walt live by Daisy and I like to think she's a nurse and they're the patients. I might make my mayors house into a hospital or something but my costume does not fit at alll.
Daisy also seems really positive, I love her picture quote. 

Originally I wanted to make Astrid, Tabby and Chrissy into cultists and make the spinny cube thing something they worship ? But I ended up preferring Tiff and Monique instead. 

Doc was supposed to be a doctor and Prince, Ricky & Kyle were supposed to be somekinda hobos?


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 21, 2014)

Cherry and Whitney live so close beside each other that I like to think they are unlikely good pals (despite Cherry's tendency to play her rock music too loudly).

Rodney flirts with everyone and doesn't realize how many times he's been rejected.

Bangle is the mayor's best friend.

Benjamin, who's house is nestled on the cliff in my orchard (because I forgot to plot reset) prefers to live in a heavily wooded area because it's more cozy than near the hustle and bustle of town.

Wolfgang who was an original in the town, lives on the cliff away from the other villagers. Before the new mayor took over, he truly lived up to his cranky name and everyone left him alone. Because the mayor reached out to him, he's been opening up more, and feels protective of the mayor like a father figure for her.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 21, 2014)

yknow im gonna make a controversial point but I have transgender friends and I support transgender rights but I don't think anyone in Animal Crossing are transgender. I like to imagine it's a happy world where everyone is born into the body they want and they're comfortable with it... if you get me.  
I do like to imagine Zucker, Marshal and Merengue (who are all next door neighbours in my town) are planning a food uprising tho.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 21, 2014)

Astrid's child is illegitimate. She paints their fur and eyes to make it seem like her own. And why would she call it "my pet?" That's not what a mother calls their child. It's rather horrifying, really. Perhaps she up and took the baby from a hospital, or found it abandoned on the door of town hall. 

Coco is an automaton. Not a robot, but an animate creature made of clay from ancient times. The start of revolutionary "life-giving" technology.
Ribbot is not only a literal cyborg, but the equivalent of Teen Titans' Cyborg. Formerly an athlete, he was in a freak accident and had to be filled with untested robot parts in order to survive. 
Octavian was a result of the same technology, tested on a non-sentient octopus (since they seem to be "real animals" otherwise) and perfected to the point where no metal shows externally. The existence of more octopi was a direct result of Octavian's desires.

Merengue, Cherry, and Chadder all have (at least a little) actual food as part of their bodies. Possibly the same technology as Coco and friends. Only a select few can even identify this, however. 
The true gourmets, Rodeo and Big Top, have been training for years to find tasty food and eat it. They are aware that their neighbors are partially edible. It takes all the restraint in their bodies not to eat their animal neighbors, even though they're both herbivores by nature.

Additionally, Big Top and Victoria are cosplayers. Dedicated cosplayers. Like, _really _dedicated cosplayers.


----------



## Peachi (Dec 31, 2014)

In my Wild World game, I had Marina and Octavian in my town at once! And of course I developed the idea that they were in love, haha.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry, what's a headcanon? ^^;


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Sorry, what's a headcanon? ^^;


Stuff that you made up in your head that are not being used in the game itself.

To be honest, the Animal Crossing fandom is full of headcanons, since the game can only do so much.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Stuff that you made up in your head that are not being used in the game itself.
> 
> To be honest, the Animal Crossing fandom is full of headcanons, since the game can only do so much.



Ah! Thank you for explaining that to me~


----------



## unintentional (Jan 1, 2015)

Apple and Simon live next to each other in my town (so straight it'd make a plot resetter jealous.  Also have Gaston and Francine the same way.)  I like the think they used to go out and moved in with each other.  They then broke up and Simon moved next to her.  He still flirts off and on with her (Literally every time he asks me to give something to someone, it's apple.  Gotta get someone? Apple.) and gives her presents.


----------



## queertactics (Jan 1, 2015)

Omgg, thank you for starting this thread! I have SO MANY headcanons about my villagers. 

*Chief and the pretty dolly*
It was my first Toy Day playing the game, and I didn't know that Jingle comes to deliver presents. So, when my villagers told me what they wanted, I went out and got it for them! Chief's request in particular made me smile. The rough-and-tumble cranky macho man asked for a "pink doll". So, I got him a Tumbillina! He loved it. Jingle got him a Doll House. He kept both items until the day he moved out. Cheif can like rock and roll items and like pretty pink things too!! ; u ; 

*Chief and Lucky*
Chief and Lucky were best friends in my town. They were always at eachothers' houses, they'd talk all the time when wandering the town. Through a time-traveling mishap, I ended up flying forward a year and both of them had moved. But here's the odd thing -- as it happens, they moved within a month of eachother. Lucky moved out, and then Chief immediately after. As soon as the game permits. (Because when a villager moves out, you're safe for about a week: no one else moves so soon, just because of the game dynamics). 

Every time one of them is visiting the shops in the north side of town, without fail, _the other is there too_. I am being 100% serious. I've tested this at least 30 times. If Chief is at the shops, Lucky can be found somewhere too. And vice versa. I don't know how this has happened, but I think they're tied together somehow. I mean for real, within the game - something in the system's memory files brings them both together, each time. (In less quantative measures, I think they moved in together, my pups, and are living happily ever after).

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg these are all hilarious headcanon accepted


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

ill do some more later I'm so tired.

Kiki-
Kiki is a cocaine kitty. She loves that junk.
She gets high for hours on end. She has mood swings on the rare occasion. 
And tends to talk with Tabby and stalks Purrl. They seem all in the drug game if you ask me. 

Purrl-
Purll just loves weed. She can't get enough of it. She enjoys going into town after getting high and likes *****ing at other residents. She also tends to talk to tabby a lot. She has a crush on KiKi.

Tabby-
Tabby is the local drug dealer. She talks with Kiki and purrl a lot. Probs selling that coke and weeds.
Tabby hides and often has me (the mayor) deliver items. Most of the time it's to Kiki or Purrl.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2015)

Olivia and Tom are in love. (Seriously every time I visit their house one of them is at the other house.) Me and Olivia are best buds. Before Phil left he had a thing for me. Now Pietro is trying to win my love XD. Coco secretly loves Genji since shes so nice to him and lives RIGHT by him. Whitney Ankha and Rosie are best buds. Marshal is that one guy who LOVES my alt Beth. Lucky also WORSHIPS/LOVES Ankha. She still calls him a peasant but loves him (Lucky doesn't know it)


----------



## crossinganimal (Jan 2, 2015)

Croque and Bill! First it was one sided love for Croque but now Croque and Bill are together. They always asked me to deliver something to each other because both are too shy to do so themselves ( C and B live like 2 feet away from each other..) xD
But at first Keaton had something with Bill too, I seriously cought both at Keaton's house (in a weird pose) xD But a day before I saw Keaton and Claudia holding hands...but Claudia seems to have broken up, she hangs out suspiciously often with her neighbor Chow ... But since Claudia is best friends with Croque, I'm hopin that she doesn't spill the beans on who was Bill's last..affair._ Edit: Claudia and Bill fought, maybe because of their past with Keaton.. I hope Croque didn't her them arguing..
Also; Now Keaton has an eye on Ruby but she's not yet interested..not yet._


----------



## Hipster (Jan 2, 2015)

ken and genji share a secret relationship, but genji doesn't even know about it

Cali and Ankha share secrets because they live next to each other

I GET THE FEELING THAT CHRISSY STALKS ME SINCE SHE LIVES RIGHT NEXT TO ME

Rosie and Chrissy have tea parties usually at rosie's

Marshal tries to be a better smug than ken

Whitney is obsessed with rainbow items.

and Alfonso had a crush on katt before she moved which is why he says ' purrty ' a lot


----------



## unintentional (Jan 2, 2015)

Also got one for Marshal (who is in the cartridge my dad threw away.) that moved from my first town.

He loves to go on and on about how Cutie was one of the best mayors, wearing the clothes she designed.  He loves to mention how he admires her.  One day, he asks to visit his old town, just to see how everyone is doing.  Then, Mayor Jiangshi, has to break the news Cutie died and everyone abandoned the old town of Optical.  Instead of crying, like Jiangshi was expecting, he laughs and smiles.  He mentions how that explains why he would see her waving.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a relationship headcanon for my villagers Lucky and Cookie <3

Ever since Cookie moved in, Lucky ALWAYS has her over at his house! D: he also keeps mention things like, wanting to get past the small talk with Cookie and so forth. and everyone else keeps talking about if they're something more than just good friends <3
It all became headcanon when Lucky said he was too shy to give Cookie a present though ;w; and had me deliver it for him, it was a tee that she loved and hasn't taken off yet <3 so honestly, It is now my OTP.

oh, and It doesn't help that my Fianc? started drawing me adorable pictures of Lucky x Cookie fanart ;w; so now I've started shipping them to the max~


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2015)

I've always thought that Wolfgang and Lobo were brothers.


----------



## zoriez (Jan 4, 2015)

I used to think Bob and Tangy were dating, along with Emerald and Tad 
Moe and Jay totally talk bad about me with each other behind my back... >_>


----------



## Mioki (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh wow! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks on these sort of things. My only ACNL friend in real gets awkward when I try to explain to him my headcanon for my town, so I end up trailing off from the subject. He will never truly understand. </3

My mayor is a guy despite me actually being a gal. Name's Murabito. 
I always figured Marshal had the hots for him. Even the time he moved and I caught him on the main street, he was commenting on Mura's looks. I also can't forget the time he said something along the lines of, "Oh, let's finish this conversation at my house~"
What else... When I first started my town, Kiki and Monique were default villagers. I always figured Kiki was like the shy, plain girl who had a crush on my mayor. But Monique was the girl getting all his attention, and Kiki was jealous and lonely. ;w;
I also think Punchy and Kiki are related, in some way. Siblings, perhaps.
For some reason, Felicity hates Punchy's guts. That's more of the game and less of my headcanon, though.


----------

